# Car Rides



## 21719 (Jul 11, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone gets worried about taking car rides. I find myself worrying all the time about taking any kind of ride,even going to the store. And now it seems as though it is getting worse. I am always obsessing about a toilet and I get (D)! Should I get on antidepressents.


----------



## 19282 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Jennifer - I can tell you that there have been a ton of posts here about people being worried of driving in a car. So, the good news is that you're definitely NOT the only one - not by a long shot! For years I also used to obsess about car rides, even short ones, although riding with somebody else in the car was so terrifying that I usually insisted on driving alone wherever I went. In my case, worrying about having an attack only increased the chances of having an attack.Antidepressants might help, but if you're looking to get some control over your worry and anxiety (which can definitely make trigger IBS symptoms or make them worse), you might also want to ask your doctor about anti-anxiety medications like Xanax or Klonopin, or even explore treatments like hypnotherapy or cognitive-behavioral therapy. Even though they all work differently, they can be extremely effective in helping you manage your obsessive thoughts. Good luck!Tim


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Count me in. I am the most perinoid person and have anxiety attacks about an hour before I have to go anywhere. I worry for days but get freaked when the time comes.


----------



## 15807 (Aug 15, 2006)

OMG! I thought I was the only one! I cannot get into a car without having the sudden urgent feeling that I need a restroom! I am a real estate agent and have had to take time off because I cannot show property any more. I don't know of any way to stop it, but I just got so excited to know other people feel the same way that I had to say something!


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

Lacey isn't it funny how these things can make us so happy


----------



## 15807 (Aug 15, 2006)

Haha I know! I feel bad about my happiness! hahaha I do have to say I absolutely hate this body malfunction with a passion and I'm angry there is no cure. What a debilitating disease it is. I'm glad I found this site. I hope to find some help here.


----------



## 19821 (Nov 4, 2005)

Car rides have always been a struggle for me. I had my first panic attack in the car. Ive worked real hard the last few years to overcome but I still feel anxiety. I keep supplies under the seat and really only like driving with those who know that I have IBS.The big thing is I never just get in a car to just drive, there always has to be a destination with a bathroom


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

It's frustrating that the most simple daily activities make us so nervous! Oh what it would be like to be normal again.


----------



## 14041 (Aug 27, 2006)

The car is a big problem for me too. My family loves to travel, and I start obsessing about being "trapped" in the car for days before we leave. I have my little trip coctail that I start a couple of hours prior. I take a dose of Pepto, then a half hour later, I take my Buspar. Then a half hour later, another does of Pepto. It doesn't totally stop the IBS, but it slows it down enough that I can usually cope.I am so glad I found this site! I have been reading all morning. It is sooo nice to know that I am not alone. I have felt like a freak for a long time. I plan on going out and getting some calcuim suppliments today.


----------



## 15807 (Aug 15, 2006)

My husband used to live in Michigan. We live in California now and we will take a road trip back there to see his kids as often as we can. I got so bad that we invested in an RV so that I'd have my bathroom with me. I love it! Now I can travel long distances in peace. It's the short ones that get me now.


----------



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

I also dread taking long car rides, and I insist on just driving with my boyfriend (who knows about my problem and is very supportive) if we are going anywhere with other people as well. This weekend we are going camping for a night, and I am so scared of the car ride there which will probably last about 2 or 3 hours. I think they have a porta potty where we will be staying, they did last year, which is a lot better than going in the bushes, but still, its embarassing. Its all his parents friends and I feel like everyone knows when I go in the bathroom and stay in there a while longer than normal. I take immodium every day when I go to work which helps, but I hate having to take it early on, cause then it just seems like by the end of the night I need more or else I will have an episode. I wish I had some sort of anti-anxiety med to take, but having no insurance makes that hard. Its just nice to know Im not the only one with these problems!


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a long car journey to make next Saturday...I've been thinking about it a lot and I'm quite worried about how I'll cope. I'll drive for around 2 hours in total. I'm trying not to be worried about it though....


----------

